# Martinb from Somerset



## Martinb (May 25, 2008)

Hi Folks,
I've been a silent member for a few months now, just reading threads and getting used to the website.
Just become a motorvanner after 20 yrs of caravanning.
we intend to tour Scotland in a few weeks, wildcamping as much as possible.
Any info of sites/areas and midge avoidance welcome, we plan to go where the whim takes us for a couple of weeks.


----------



## cipro (May 25, 2008)

Martinb said:


> Hi Folks,
> I've been a silent member for a few months now, just reading threads and getting used to the website.
> Just become a motorvanner after 20 yrs of caravanning.
> we intend to tour Scotland in a few weeks, wildcamping as much as possible.
> Any info of sites/areas and midge avoidance welcome, we plan to go where the whim takes us for a couple of weeks.


 
I and welcome. There are a few friendly Scott's here to help with places to stay etc.

Midge problem I go to Scotland in May does not seem to be a problem


----------



## Trevor (May 26, 2008)

Hi Martin,
Welcome to the site hope you like it in here good luck.
Advice for the midge's KILL THEM.


----------



## wildman (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the site neighbour, nice to see some more southern members.


----------

